# I'll add this knock knock then..



## KateR (Nov 8, 2010)

Knock knock
Who's there?
Sam and Janet.
Sam and Janet who?
Sam and Janet Evening!


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2010)

O
M
G
thats all i can say


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 9, 2010)

Took me a while!


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Still not there.....?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 9, 2010)

Grooaaannn!!!!

Knock, knock, Who’s there? 
Jacklyn. 
Jacklyn who? 
Jacklyn Hyde!


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Help...I don't get it.....give me a clue someone!!


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 9, 2010)

KateR said:


> Knock knock
> Who's there?
> Sam and Janet.
> Sam and Janet who?
> Sam and Janet Evening!



Sorry I don't get it Kate.

If it's not suitable for our younger viewers can someone *please* PM me?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 9, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Sorry I don't get it Kate.
> 
> If it's not suitable for our younger viewers can someone *please* PM me?



I think it is a play on words - Some enchanted evening (a song) Sheena


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Really?....groooooaaaaaan!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 9, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Help...I don't get it.....give me a clue someone!!



"You may see a stranger"

Sing along now!

Andy


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 10, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> "You may see a stranger"
> 
> Sing along now!
> 
> Andy



Across a crowded room...


----------



## KateR (Nov 10, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Really?....groooooaaaaaan!



Sorry, probably one for us older ones who remember the musical South Pacific.


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2010)

KateR said:


> Sorry, probably one for us older ones who remember the musical South Pacific.



I knew it cause my dad used to sing it to me as a child


----------

